# أرجوكم ساعدوني , أريد تشغيل كاسيت سياره في المنزل !!



## liquidator (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم , 
أنا عضو جديد هنا لديكم و أنا في كلية الهندسه في السنه الثانيه , تخصص الكترونيات , 
أردت تشغيل كاسيت سياره و لكن بالمنزل , قمت بتصميم باور صبلاي بسيط يعطي 12 فولت و -12 فولت دي سي باستخدام ترانسفورمر سنتر تاب 1 Ampere, و قمت بعمل التوصيل بالكاسيت كما يلي , 
Power Terminal ( ACC+ ) ---------- 12 volt DC
B+ ( supposed to be connected to the dc 12 volt terminal controlled be the ignition key ) -----------12 volt DC
GND-----------GND 
بغض النظر عن توصيل السالب و الموجب لكل سماعه .... 
بعد توصيل الكهرباء يستمر الكاسيت في التغير ما بين التشغيل و الايقاف ON OFF باستمرار و لا أدري ما السبب , أرجوكم ساعدوني , في ما الخطأ ؟
شكرا للاهتمام و أرجو الرد السريع , شكرا جزيلا
أخوكم أحمد عبدالله


----------



## المعتز بالله (17 نوفمبر 2009)

والله ما فهمته من شرحك ان الباور سبلاي الذي صممته من المفترض ان يعطي خرج dc ...

تغير حالة الكاسيت بين on و off معناه ان الباور سبلاي به مشكلة و التيار الخارج منه لازال تيار متردد ac ..


----------



## eng_islam_h (25 نوفمبر 2009)

زميلى و اخى الصغير سلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
بادئ ذى بدء احب ان احييك على مجهودك 
اولا - كاسيت السياره مصمم على تيار مستمر 12 فولت ولكن هل تعرف كم امبير ....فى الغالب اذا كان هذا الكاسيت له خرج مباشر للسماعات فنحن نتحدث عن حمل يقدر ب 3- 4 امبير ....حيث ان بطاريه السيارة تستطيع توفير مثل هذا الحمل حيث انها لا تقل ابدا عن 50 امبير 
ثانيا - حاول ان تراجع دائره الباور صبلاى و تأكد ان التيار المتردد اصبح تيار مستمر ....كثيرا ما اشتريت ريجوليتر به عيوب صناعه فلا تستعجب ان تكون الدائره سليما نظريا ولكن لا تقوم بالمطلوب
ثالثا- سوف تحتاج غالبا الى محول جديد بقدره عاليه و لكن اذا لم يكن عندك مثل هذا المحول متاحا فسوف تجد انه غالبا غالى الثمن ...وانصحك بان تشترى مستعمل من محلات صيانه مايكنات التصوير او اسواق المستعمل مثل سوق الجمعه بمصر القديمه 
رابعا - عند تعديل تصميم دائره الباور صبلاى يكفى ان تضع اكثر من ريجوليتور واحد توازى مع بعضهم لتغطيه الحمل 4 امبير مثلا او 3 امبير 
وفقنا الله و اياكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى
إضافة لما ذكره الإخوة لم تذكر شيئ عن دائرة التقويم ولماذا تستخدم */- 12 فولت فى حين أنه يستخدم +12 فولت و صفر (المسمى أرضى) ولم تذكر مكثفات التنعيم
هل درست وحدات التغذية أم هذا اجتهاد شخصى؟


----------

